# How to Reverse Adblock



## raasm287 (Oct 3, 2005)

I installed this FF ext. Adblock and accidently blocked images from Digit i.e the logo, new posts , and even the new topic.....

Now I cant reverse it ...plz help


----------



## shwetanshu (Oct 3, 2005)

simply goto Tools --> Adblock ---> Preferences and uncheck the ENABLE ADBLOCK OPTION


----------



## raasm287 (Oct 3, 2005)

Mate if that would have been the soln. I wud have done it but I want adblock for the other purposes....As i stated above i accidently did this....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 3, 2005)

well i faced the same problem... went through a very pain full process... what i did is.. uninstalled the adblock... then thried to reinstall it... but it refuses to get install... so had to reinstall the FF (with deleting the Common & user/application Data FF directory) again... to get the Adblock install again... but in this process i lost all my saved password & bookmarks & much neeeded history...

u can try to reinstall the Adblock... if that dont work them better wait few days for other user answer b4 trying my process (if u want to try it)....


----------



## alib_i (Oct 3, 2005)

just go to adblock preferences and delete the corresponding option by right-clicking
this pic will make it clear

*img159.imageshack.us/img159/8364/clipboard021gv.th.jpg

-----
alibi


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 3, 2005)

@alib_i

what if i have blocked a whole frame..??


----------



## raasm287 (Oct 3, 2005)

Moroever how do I know which one I blocked ??

For eg. I blocked the post reply image in digit ..then ??


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 3, 2005)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/templates/subSilver/images/lang_english/reply.gif

i think thats the address... of that gif image...


----------



## alib_i (Oct 3, 2005)

saurav_cheeta said:
			
		

> @alib_i
> what if i have blocked a whole frame..??


i think if you remove the item from the block list .. whole frame should be visible. ad-block removes the frames if a specified blockable item is in the frame (afaik). remove the item from block-list and rest should work. why would ad-block explicitly block frames, it blocks the items in its list and in the process also, its frame.



			
				raasm287 said:
			
		

> Moroever how do I know which one I blocked ??
> For eg. I blocked the post reply image in digit ..then ??


click on "adblock" on the right hand bottom side of firefox statusbar
it shows all blockable and blocked items in the current page.
the items which are blocked are written in reddish colour in italics
get the item which you want to un-block and remove from adblock's list as i said in previous post.
you will have to use your head a little in the proces.

-----
alibi


----------



## khattam_ (Oct 4, 2005)

Export adblock filters by doing this:
Tools | Adblock | Preferences | Adblock Options

Then open the export in Word or Wordpad........... not it notepad........... 

Then remove the lines containing "Thinkdigit" and then Import  the filters......... This WILL do........


----------

